# Installation help- Intel 750 Pci Nvme SSD, please.



## OleJoergensen (Jul 22, 2016)

I've bought the super fast 400 GB Intel 750 Pci ssd and installed the hardware and the software/driver but I dont know how to format the drive and use it for Samples. Several hours later sigh...
My system does recognise the drive (see attached pictures). It does not appear the "normal" place for drives, probably because its a Pci drive.
I run Windows 7 pro on a Asus X99-A motherboard. Ive installed the drive in PCIe 3.0/2.0x16_4 slot. I have updated the Bios to newest version.

If anyone has experience with this and can offer some advice, it would be great!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 22, 2016)

You need to go to Disk Management and create a Simple volume then quickformat the drive. Should work.

Don't know how you'd call that in Danish, though...


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 22, 2016)

That did it! thank you


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 22, 2016)

No prob


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 22, 2016)

I restarted the PC and would copy Hollywood strings samples to the new Intel 750 400 GB drive and suddenly 62 GB was missing or the system has "stolen" them. What is that about? Im much more used to Mac OS, only had Pc for 2 years and mostly used it with Ve-pro. 
I have:
1 ssd for system
4 ssd for samples
1 Pci ssd for samples (the new 750 pci ssd)


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 22, 2016)

Also make sure to use NVMe drivers from Micro$oft since Windows 7 does not have NVMe on thier media CD.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990941


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you Chimuelo. I downloaded and installed Intel's driver, I assume they are ok or are Microsoft's driver better?


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 23, 2016)

OleJoergensen said:


> I restarted the PC and would copy Hollywood strings samples to the new Intel 750 400 GB drive and suddenly 62 GB was missing or the system has "stolen" them. What is that about? Im much more used to Mac OS, only had Pc for 2 years and mostly used it with Ve-pro.
> I have:
> 1 ssd for system
> 4 ssd for samples
> 1 Pci ssd for samples (the new 750 pci ssd)


It turned out it was because the system drive was full.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 23, 2016)

Ive installed and format the 750 drive. Its installed in the pci 3.0x4 slot. I did install the nvme drivers from Microsoft. The drive should perform 2200 MB/s but it only perform 1280 MB/s. Ive tried to move it to some of the other 3.0x4 slots but it does not make any diffirent. Can it be because I use an old 2.0x16 grafic card?
My motherboard is a Asus X99-A


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 23, 2016)

Sounds like GEN2 speeds to me.
Move your GFX card to another 16x slot.
Stick the Intel 750 on the GEN 3 slot, they're usually a different shade or color than the GEN2's.

ReBoot then run AS SSD using the IOPS bench first.
Then run the Seq. Read Bench second and check back.

Also make sure in your BIOS under the advanced tab that you see the NVMe controller.

Never used X99 always stuck with 4 core Z90/100.
But the 750 should run in any slot from 4x 8x to 16x.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 24, 2016)

I can't see the NVMe controller in the advanced tab in the Bios or rather I dont know what to look for.
I still can't get the promised 2200 MB/s speed but its close. I did a benchmark test with both AS SSD app and Crystal Diskmark app but the results are different. I can see in the Intel ssd toolbox that the drive is in the right slot on the motherboard... 3.0x4.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2016)

If you press the PS (print screen) button, you can open Paint and paste pictures there.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better here's a Corsair GTX 256 USB Stick.
I can actually use the speeds of this device to play a couple of instruments live.
It chokes on dual layered instruments (4 zone).
But for Grand Piano or Rhodes work it's fast enough.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry late reply. Thank you for your advice. I upgrade to windows 10 pro and now the Intel 750 drive works well. I dont get the full 2200 MB/s but it is still very fast!
I think network between Mac and Pc (windows 10 pro) works very well and with the new Ve-pro 6 the connection is fast and smoothe, very nice endeed.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 14, 2016)

Glad to hear.
Thats 3 guys that recently figured out a fix for thier speedy tech devices.

I had all of my troubles when updating the OS.
I settled for well ventillated cool running rigs on 8.1.
More bandwidth than I can even use.

Cheerz


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 3, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Glad to hear.
> Thats 3 guys that recently figured out a fix for thier speedy tech devices.
> 
> I had all of my troubles when updating the OS.
> ...



Trying to figure out what to do next, I found this thread. 

I bought a Samsung 850 EVO today to use as a samples drive, on Win7 64. 

- I'm wondering if I can just "quickformat" the drive.
- Or should I upgrade to Windows 8.1 or 10
- Is it necessary to use NVMe drivers from Micro$oft? 

Any other suggestions?

Thanks!

Andre


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> Trying to figure out what to do next, I found this thread.
> 
> I bought a Samsung 850 EVO today to use as a samples drive, on Win7 64.
> 
> ...



Use Samsung drivers and also thier app called Magician.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2018)

You’ll need to reboot after every step on 7.
FWIW More users are on 7 than 10 still.
You don’t have to use 8.1 or 10.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 5, 2018)

OK, I connected the drive, it's not visible except through control panel, it's waiting to have something installed (Navigator?). I put in the DVD, started Magician but here is what it shows. Not sure where to go from there, or if the Window 7 "navigator" would have been OK?






EDIT: Ok, I feel stupid.


----------

